# Günstige Soundbar sinnvoll?



## PCIT (23. Juli 2016)

*Günstige Soundbar sinnvoll?*

Moin,
an meinem Fernseher hängt momentan irgend eine billige 2.1 Anlage, alt, gebraucht, der Bass dröhnt unangenehm, ist vermutlich auch irgendwie defekt und die Höhen werden komplett verschluckt, daher muss ich die Anlage immer mit den Lautsprechern des Fernsehers mixen um ordentlichen Sound zu bekommen.
Kurzum, das Teil soll weg. So, da ich auch für einen Subwoofer auch keinen sinnvollen Platz finde, dachte ich also an eine Soundbar ohne externen Subwoofer. Das ganze soll definitv unter 100€ kosten.
Da habe ich also u.a. Folgende gefunden: Samsung HW-J250 2.2 Soundbar (80W, integrierter Subwoofer, Bluetooth) schwarz: Samsung: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Mit 80W ist das Teil auch fast doppelt so stark wie die aktuelle Anlage. 
Naja jedenfalls finde ich die Bewertungen da schon ein wenig lustig, da man hier halt von "tolles Klangerlebnis" bis "überhaupt kein Bass vorhanden" alles liest. 
Hat hier jemand also vielleicht so eine günstige Soundbar und kann darüber was sagen? Soll halt vorrangig für Filme  gucken geeignet sein (Action und Bum Bum). Musik eher nicht.  Ich sitze so 2M vom TV entfernt.


----------



## JackA (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: GÃ¼nstige Soundbar sinnvoll?*

Watt-Angaben sagen garnix aus! lass dich doch von sowas nicht blenden! Kannst gerne mal vorbei kommen und meine 2,5 Watt Regallautsprecher hören, da bleibt jedem der Mund weit offen.
Zu günstigen Soundbars: Hol dir lieber für das Geld günstige Regallautsprecher, die dir mehr Klang geben werden, als Soundbars. Wenn du aber zwingend eine Soundbar willst: Chialstar. Die habe ich meiner Muttern besorgt, um den Klang am TV aufzuwerten und genau das tut sie sehr gut. Und wenn man mal draußen Musik hören will, kann man sie einfach mitnehmen, da Wireless + Bluetooth + Aux.


----------



## PCIT (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: GÃ¼nstige Soundbar sinnvoll?*

Also ne Soundbar muss es nicht sein.
Ich will halt möglichst guten Sound mit viel Bass für Actionfilme, was sich eben ohne Subwoofer realisieren lassen sollte. 
Sounbar wäre nur passend, weil sie ins Regal passt, hohe Lautsprecher eher nicht, da müsste ich noch mal nachmessen.


----------



## Venom89 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Günstige Soundbar sinnvoll?*

Guten Sound und viel Bass für 100€? So etwas gibt es nicht 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JackA (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Günstige Soundbar sinnvoll?*

Jap, viel Bass ohne Subwoofer ist nicht. Und brauchbare Subwoofer fangen bei 120 Euro an.


----------



## Defenz0r (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Günstige Soundbar sinnvoll?*

Komisch. Diese Lautsprecher sind vergleichsweise gut und wuerden auch ohne Subwoofer auskommen koennen.
Microlab SOLO6C Aktivbox 2-Wege Lautsprechersystem: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
Ich frag mich nur ob die noch als gut gelten.
Mir reichts fuers Wohnzimmer.

Am PC hab ich dann meine DT 990 Pro.


----------



## JackA (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Günstige Soundbar sinnvoll?*

Natürlich sind die gut und empfehlenswert, aber Tiefbass (was ich unter "viel" Bass verstehe), kriegst du nur von nem Subwoofer.


----------



## Venom89 (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Günstige Soundbar sinnvoll?*

So pauschal kannst du das nicht sagen. Es gibt sogar regallautsprecher die sehr tief kommen. Kosten natürlich auch ein wenig mehr.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCIT (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Günstige Soundbar sinnvoll?*

Hm naja ich werde wohl mal ein wenig experimentieren. Ich habe mittlerweile noch zwei Bluetooth Lautsprecher, die ich aber auch per 3,5mm anschließen kann. Die sind recht hochwertig, mal sehen ob ich beide irgendwie zusammen mit dem TV verbinden kann.

€: Harman Kardon Omni 10 und 20. Leider unterschiedlich Specs. Mal sehen ob ich da die Lautstärke anpassen kann.


----------



## Zappaesk (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Günstige Soundbar sinnvoll?*

Bass in jedweder Menge, sowohl tief, als auch laut bekommt man natürlich auch ohne Subwoofer hin! Warum sollten das bloß solche können? Die Physik ist dieselbe und gerade einfache, günstige Subwoofer, die ohne DSP Unterstützung arbeiten müssen sind nix anderes als ein entsprechender Tieftöner in ner normalen Box. EInziger Unterschied ist die normalerweise passive Trennung in normalen Boxen.

Der oben verlinkte Magnat ist halt ein 8" Tieftöner/Subwoofertreiber in nem Bassreflexgehäuse... Das ist nichts, was man in ner normalen Box nicht auch unterbringen könnte.

@TS: Vielleicht solltest du mal genauer Spezifizieren was du möchtest. Platzverhältnisse wären gut (wie viel Platz hat die Box, wie ist sie aufgestellt/soll sie aufgestellt werden,..), wie laut solls werden, was ist mit viel Bass gemeint (tief / laut)...?

Wobei man für 100€ eh keine große Auswahl hat, da gibts als Komplettsystem praktisch nur Elektroschrott. Wenn du das Budget erhöhst, dann kann man da eher was machen, fpr das Geld musst du halt nehmen was es gibt, ob es deine Erwartungen erfüllt oder nicht.


----------



## JackA (1. August 2016)

*AW: Günstige Soundbar sinnvoll?*

Ja ihr habt natürlich recht, ich gehe ja nur vom Preisbereich aus. Dass es Lautsprecher mit entsprechend großen Tieftönern gibt, die in den meisten Fällen den Subwoofer unnötig machen, ist sowieso klar. Meist fährt man mit Regallautsprecher + Subwoofer bei <200 Euro aber besser als wie mit nem Lautsprecher Pärchen, welches Tieftöner verbaut hat (Standlautsprecher mal außen vor gelassen).


----------



## Venom89 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Günstige Soundbar sinnvoll?*

Die Membranfläche hat aber nichts mit der Tiefbass Fähigkeit zu tun. Es gibt genug Lautsprecher mit relativ kleinen Membranen welche ordentlich weit runter kommen. Genauso gibt es anders herum welche mit großen Membranen, die nichteinmal die 50 Hz schaffen ohne massiven Pegelabfall. Ein großer Lautsprecher ist also nicht automatisch ein Basswunder. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JackA (1. August 2016)

*AW: Günstige Soundbar sinnvoll?*

Volumen und Hub


----------



## Zappaesk (1. August 2016)

*AW: Günstige Soundbar sinnvoll?*



JackA$$ schrieb:


> Volumen und Hub



ergibt gar nix. 

Aus der Fläche und dem Hub kann man für ne bestimmte Frequenz den theoretisch ereichbaren Pegel rechnen. Aber mit Tiefbass hat das auch erst mal nix zu tun.


----------



## JackA (2. August 2016)

*AW: Günstige Soundbar sinnvoll?*

Das mag schon stimmen, aber ihr behauptet momentan nichts anderes als dass ich z.B. mit Logitech Z120 Lautsprechern einen ordentlichen Tiefbass hinkriegen würde, wenn Membranfläche, Volumen und Hub nichts ausmachen. Das müsst ihr mir zeigen.


----------



## Zappaesk (2. August 2016)

*AW: Günstige Soundbar sinnvoll?*

Ich glaube du bringst da was durcheinander. Membranfläche und Hub ergeben die bewegte Luft bzw. den Hubraum. Mit der Angabe kann man für eine gegebene Frequenz die maximale Lautstärke errechnen. 

Das Volumen hat damit gar nix zu tun!

Das sich mit besagtem Logitech Teil kein ordentlicher Tiefbass erzeugen lässt hat verschiedenste Gründe. Prinzipiell kann man mit ner Box in der Größe mit einem passenden Chassis aber auch einen ultratiefen Bass erzeugen, der wäre aber wohl extrem leise, dazu mit nem furchtbaren Wirkungsgrad versehen und vermutlich von deftigen Verzerrungen begleitet... Ordentlich wäre das zwar nicht, aber immerhin tief. 

Physik lässt sich nicht austricksen, aber wenn man sie (halbwegs) versteht kann man die ausnutzen.


----------



## JackA (2. August 2016)

*AW: Günstige Soundbar sinnvoll?*



> Prinzipiell kann man mit ner Box in der Größe mit einem passenden Chassis aber auch einen ultratiefen Bass erzeugen


Und schon sind wir beim Volumen.
Man kann viel mit kleinen Lautsprechern im z.B. Transmissionline-Aufbau erreichen, doch dafür braucht man Volumen.


----------



## Zappaesk (2. August 2016)

*AW: Günstige Soundbar sinnvoll?*



JackA$$ schrieb:


> Und schon sind wir beim Volumen.



Wo genau sind wir beim Volumen? Davon hab ich doch gar nix geschrieben.

Nochmal, man kann mit einem passenden Chassis (mit den passenden TSPs) auch in sehr kleinen Gehäusen sehr tiefe Bässe produzieren. Das hat mit dem Volumen gar nix zu tun. Die Frage ist hier nur wie laut solls denn werden?

Eine Transmissionslinie ist dafür eher ungeeignet, weil die untere Grenzfrequenz der Box u.a. von deren Länge abhängt. Bassreflex ist auch irgendwann schwierig, weil man die benötigten Rohrlängen nicht in ein zwergenhaftes Gehäuse unterbringt.

Eine geschlossene Auslegung erscheint noch am praktikabelsten, weil man das Gehäuse da am kleinsten machen kann. Die Frontplatte muss halt so groß sein, dass das Chassis noch reinpasst und die Tiefe entsprechend um auch den Korb noch unter zu bringen. 

Der Wirkungsgrad wird beschissen sein, der max Pegel auch, aber 20Hz sind so drin. Die Weiche wird auch sehr extrem ausfallen, weil man ja den Frequenzgang auf den Wirkungsgrad im Tiefpass geradeziehen muss (am besten macht man das per DSP), aber technisch machbar ist das allemal - wenngleich vermutlich nicht sinnig.


----------



## Apokh (9. August 2016)

*AW: GÃ¼nstige Soundbar sinnvoll?*

Also wenn es eine Soundbar sein muß, dann eine Yamaha Ysp-5600, welche auch Dolby Atmos kann.  Kostet allerdings mit Subwoofer 1999,- Euro. 
MusicCast YSP-5600 - Digital Sound Projektor - Yamaha - Deutschland


----------



## Körschgen (9. August 2016)

*AW: Günstige Soundbar sinnvoll?*

Das wäre so ziemlich das letzte was ich kaufen würde....
Sehr sinnvolle Empfehlung.
Wenn es einfach sein soll würde ich vllt sogar was im aktiven Bereich wählen.
Einmal einpegeln und dann mit der Ferbedienung vom TV die Lautstärke regeln.

Hat der TV einen Audio-Out???


Ahja, die Mähr vom Bass und riesigen Chassis.

Pegel und Tiefgang sind 2 paar Schuhe...
Wenn ich meine 804er aufdrehe denkt auch immer jeder hier ständ ein Subwoofer....
Brauche ich schon lang nicht mehr um die Nachbarn zu ärgern....


----------

